# Moving decor around in tank



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello Betta lovers,

About two weeks ago after going to the pet store to see the fish everyday for a week I decided to get a fish for my son, who is two. Don't worry I am the only one caring for the fish, my son just likes to watch him swim and they even made a new game together where my son wakes up and waves and says "Hi Jack" and then my Betta, Jack Sparrow, shakes his tail back. It is so cute! Anyway, I got a .5 gallon tank to begin with but realized quickly that Jack was not very happy in that small of a tank, he was only surviving. So I upgraded to a Betta friendly 3 gallon tank. I have never had a Betta before but was told they are one of the easiest and cleanest fish to care for and they can live in smaller tanks like my 3 gallon one happily. When I changed tanks I didn't really know what I was doing but Jack didn't seem to mind he was so happy to be in a bigger tank with an extra cave to hide in the stress didn't really bother him. Then he started just hanging out in his tree all the time and wouldn't do much else so I asked a friend and she had just upgraded her Betta to a new heater and gave me her old one. Jack loved the heater and is now swimming like a champion! so there is the background...

My question is regarding redecorating a tank. I have read that you should not to 100% water changes very often in a 3 gallon tank and that Bettas don't like their habitats changed. But I have also read that they do like added hiding spaces and places to relax on. I would like to add a taller (fake) plant and a holiday along with moving his cave further back in the tank. What is the best way to go about this? I know I could just do it and he'd probably be fine based on his laid back attitude during his first few uneducated owner weeks but I'd like to do this correctly. Do I add one new thing at a time? Do I move the cave first? Do I just do a 100% water change and redecorate everything at once? I am so lost!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

You will have to do 100% water changes in the tank. Here is a link to the recommended water change schedule that most folks on this board use.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758

As far as changing the decor around, just go in and do it - he won't mind too much. Make sure your hands are clean and free of soap, lotions, etc, and that you don't have any perfume sprayed on your wrist area, of course. 

You can do it when doing the water change if you want - that's probably gonna be easier for you and the fish.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Get a bigger tank, it would be a lot better for your betta and yourself (Less % of water change in normal condition)

Also if you are going to get a plant, get SILK not Plastic. Learned that the hard way. My betta right now got a torn/rip fin. Going to get him some silk plants to replace the plastic. I was going to get live but they ran out at the website I was going to get it from. But live plants is waaaaaay better if you can get it. Better for the betta too! 

And don't forget to get a Heater! and a Filter if you are planning to get a bigger tank. Black Friday is coming, just look around and see if they got some deals on 10 gallon tank.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

I was going to get him the silk plant but the plastic one that came with the tank he is in love with and it passed the nylon test. I think it I took away his pink tree he would be sad LOL!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You don't need a bigger tank.
You only do 100% water changes if there is no filter in your tank.

Redecorating the tank shouldn't cause a problem with him - yes, some can be very picky, I have a boy that absolutely HATES anything moved/added to his tank. But that isn't common.. They will get used to any changes you make fairly quickly, and some love a new scene once in a while as a way for mental stimulation.

Add the new decorations (and his favorite plastic plant) into the tank when you do a water change - if you have no filter then do a 100% water change like normal and add them.. if you do have a filter, just add them in during a 50% change. 

Silk plants are ideal, but again, as long as you are aware of the risks and since only you can tell if the plastic is safe - use if you wish. I have soft rubber plants in a tank that isn't as soft as the silk, but I also can tell it's safe enough to use for Bloo and he loves them. So it's at your discretion.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats in the new Betta. If you keep his water warm & clean he'll be a very happy fish! I don't necessarily change out decor but I do on occasion move things around depending on my fish. They each have their own personality & love the changes & others not so much. Mine will explore around like they're in a new tank. If I make changes to the 46g my golden Chinese algae eaters are a little perturbed for the 1st couple of days especially the big boy but the female Bettas in there could care less. One of my males doesn't mind my moving his things around but he doesn't much like my removing things & replacing it with something new.


----------

